
Should my startup use cloud services hosted in the US? — on startups — Medium - vrypan
https://medium.com/on-startups/cc0dcde44ee
======
e3pi
No. As a curious ironic symmetry, now Icelandic Pirate's Bay server is more
secure than anything in the USA. Their Pirate party political success, and
ordering the CIA to leave suggests it is a good safe haven candidate and sends
the world an important message of hope.

